# Whose job it is to bring a woman to orgasm during sex? Him or her? (Sponsored Thread)



## FixSation (Dec 1, 2011)

​Most women aren’t able to have a vaginal orgasm during intercourse. This means it’s up to him or her to manually stimulate her clitoris to make sure she has an orgasm.

Unfortunately once intercourse starts, there’s too much going on and not enough coordination or continued focus for him or her to worry about keeping constant stimulation on her clitoris. 

However, if no one is doing it, then she's probably not getting there and may be forced to fake it... Not fair and not fun for either party.

So whose job is it to get her off? Him or her? How about neither of you...

Let FixSation do all the work so that you can just enjoy in that moment of shared ecstasy.

To make sure she orgasms every single time, buy the FixSation Couples Vibe today!


What is FixSation? ~ See how FixSation works ~ Watch the video ~ Read the reviews

​


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Women can orgasm?!?!

Shhh - let's this keep this quiet - ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Both have that role.

Unless she is alone, then the job belongs to Duracell.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Women can orgasm?!?!
> 
> Shhh - let's this keep this quiet - ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, we can, and we can do it without one of you men. Keep that in mind smart @ss!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Unbelievable....Ready to do the jobs most Americans won't do.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

It is news to me that most women can't have an orgasm from intercourse.


----------



## FixSation (Dec 1, 2011)

CRAZY, I know... In truth 3 out of 4 women don't reach climax through intercourse alone. Check out this link: The Big "Orgasm" Conspiracy: Too fake it or not to fake it?


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

It is both of our responsibilities. It is my job to know her and what she needs. It is her job to tell me. After 39 years I know which positions are best for her, but not every position works every time so she needs to tell me (which she does). Sometimes during oral I hit the spot right away (and there is no mistaking that!!) other times I need some guidance. There are also times (rare) that she is having a hard time because of tiredness or pain in her shoulders where she will say, "you go ahead." She is fine with that; she does not need to orgasm every time (which is something that I am finally OK with).


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Women can orgasm?!?!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"I am here to dispel the myth of the female orgasm. It doesn't exist and I can prove it. I have been with hundreds of women and not one of them has ever had an orgasm."

- Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I have both types of orgasms!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

HerToo said:


> Both have that role.
> 
> Unless she is alone, then the job belongs to Duracell.


Probably cheaper than the old Diesel Hitachi my wife had been using...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

ChelleDiane said:


> Also, wonder if this all started just as an advertisement???


This thread is an advertisement (sponsored thread), but a worthy discussion anyhow. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> Unbelievable....Ready to do the jobs most Americans won't do.


Illegal immagrants?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

OK - maybe it really IS time to build that fence!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

ChelleDiane said:


> LOL... Don't build the fence.... if he's gonna do the dirty job of bringing those lonely american housewives to orgasm.
> 
> 
> Edit - okay, that was bad. I was only joking.. Seriously I don't condone
> someone other that herself or her husband bringing her to the orgasm. But... I think it is perfectly acceptable if she does NOT orgasm each time.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Can we put a high speed rail line in between Argentina and the U.S?

To answer the question, it's my job....not anybody elses.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

According to my husband if i want to have an O, it is my job to get me there, I have to do all the work to get r done.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

ladybird said:


> According to my husband if i want to have an O, it is my job to get me there, I have to do all the work to get r done.


Who's job is it to bring him to an "O"?

Maybe if you're using the word "job" here - then something's not quite right to start with...fancy toy or no fancy toy...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I once read an artical that said each person is responsible for their own orgasm.

meaning that part of the fun is comunicating what you like and what feels good.

sounds reasonable to me.

the problem arises when one dosen't care or has hang ups about certine sex act,such as oral sex. or has an attitude and refuses to try and make sex fun and playfull.

lets face it sex should be fun and enjoyable.leave your feeling behind if your wife say you don't last long enough you should use your tounge or fingers and explore each other.

but it seem to me some people are indifferent to what their partner likes or wants and then resentment build and sex becomes stressfull instead of fun and exciting.


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

I know my husband feels like it's his job to bring me to orgasm, so since I need clitoral stimulation, I do that myself to take some pressure off of him. Then he can just concentrate on the penetration part and his own pleasure. I know what I like and what feels good to me so why not do it myself? He is perfectly happy not having to decipher that puzzle! LOL! After 21 years he does his part and I do mine and we're both happy!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Who's job is it to bring him to an "O"?
> 
> Maybe if you're using the word "job" here - then something's not quite right to start with...fancy toy or no fancy toy...


notice that the women of TAM are not commenting on this!!!!


the double standard .


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Men don't need anyone to orgasm - it's like spontaneous combustion.


----------



## FixSation (Dec 1, 2011)

ladybird said:


> According to my husband if i want to have an O, it is my job to get me there, I have to do all the work to get r done.


Well you won't have to do anything if you buy FixSation! It's the best $99 you will ever spend! Get there everytime and in most cases in less then 3 minutes... Makes sex a lot more fun when you get there and don't even have to "work" for it!


----------



## notmarried (Dec 12, 2011)

his when they both want to have sex through long foreplay, hers when she wants sex and he doesnt, and neither when he wants sex and she wants closeness


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

FixSation said:


> Well you won't have to do anything if you buy FixSation! It's the best $99 you will ever spend! Get there everytime and in most cases in less then 3 minutes... Makes sex a lot more fun when you get there and don't even have to "work" for it!


I think it would be very bad for sex and intimacy. Replaces something that should take time and is pleasurable to something mechanical. 

I think it might be Ok to use for women who have never had an orgasm or rarely ever does, but only after foreplay and lots of sex and bonding has occured.

Better that husbands and wives take the time to be open and honest about what turns them on and work to find it in each other and seek to sexually please each other. IMO.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Forbes magazine: the most effective female viagra is placebo

Placebo Is The Real 'Female Viagra' - Forbes


----------



## Sweet Equity (Oct 14, 2011)

Both should take responsibility for their and each other's orgasms. A woman should know through self-exploration and through having sex, what works and to be able to communicate that to her partner in a non-ego bruising way. Without fail, my hubby can make me have a g-spot orgasm very easily with his hands, I find my clitoral orgasms are easier achieved through certain sex positions, bringing a vibe to bed or oral sex. I am not really concerned about having an orgasm through sex however. Sometimes I just want to enjoy the sex, the closeness, the touching, pleasing him etc. and his orgasms are pretty much inevitable anyway, mine are very likely but don't always happen. But if he gives me one, he usually gives me more in the same session because then I get greedy and go for the multiples.


----------

